

What should a developer know before building a public web site? - hakaaak
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/72394/what-should-a-developer-know-before-building-a-public-web-site

======
GowGuy47
Talk about overwhelming. I could read about everything in just the first guys
answer and it'd take me a full day. Not to mention the second guys answer, who
seemed to provide more links and content to go over.

